# Is this happening to anyone else?



## corazon (Jan 15, 2006)

I keep getting this "NetZero Voice Plan" ad on each screen I click for dc. It also doesn't have a button to close the ad's window. It's very annoying and I can't figure out how to get rid of it. Even right now as I type, there is this ad at the top ofthis page that is covering half the screen. I can't even see what I'm typing right now, just cross my fingers that I am typing without too many mistakes. How can I get rid of this?


----------



## corazon (Jan 15, 2006)

...hmm 
Now all of a sudden, it's gone


----------



## cara (Jan 15, 2006)

corazon, even if it's gone, did you try the right click down at the task bar and then "close"?


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 15, 2006)

It doesn't come up as a pop up or new screen, it's overlapping DC completely, like it's a part of the page. Just close out your internet and reopen it. That should stop it.


----------



## cara (Jan 15, 2006)

Am I the only one without that??? *lookaround*


----------



## corazon (Jan 15, 2006)

cara said:
			
		

> corazon, even if it's gone, did you try the right click down at the task bar and then "close"?





> It doesn't come up as a pop up or new screen, it's overlapping DC completely, like it's a part of the page. Just close out your internet and reopen it. That should stop it.


 
I tried both of these and neither way worked.  oh well, it's gone now.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## pdswife (Jan 15, 2006)

Nope... I haven't seen it.


----------



## amber (Jan 15, 2006)

Yep, it's been happening for a couple days now.  It said "social network" but yea its actually a netzero ad.  Texasgirl is right, it's not a popup as I mentioned, it takes over the DC page completely.  I ended up logging off and back on again.  A tad annoying!


----------



## Alix (Jan 15, 2006)

I don't have it either, I have a couple of good pop up blockers though. May I suggest Microsofts pop up blocker and Googles? They block nearly everything for me. You can also adjust the level of pop ups to block. Moderate, high, your choice. I believe that is in internet options.


----------



## pdswife (Jan 15, 2006)

I wonder if Andy.. had to sell advertizing space??
It must be costly to own this site.


----------



## cara (Jan 15, 2006)

why doesn't he say something about it??

I must admit, I don't know if I have a Popupblocker.. probably with the firewall?


----------



## Alix (Jan 15, 2006)

cara, pop up blockers are usually extra. You might have one with your firewall, but you should probably try to get another. Try finding the Google taskbar, it has a really excellent pop up blocker.


----------

